# Breeds best suited for indoor life/as pets?



## Mr Nobody (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello,

It will be a very long time until I can afford having a pigeon, but I'd like to do some research in advance. Unfortunately, while I see a lot of info on breeds, most places simply list their appearances and if they are utility, performing, or fancy, and not much about the individual breed's needs. I was wondering if certain breeds are more suited to indoor life than others - I'm assuming performing breeds might need more space and might do better outside, but I could be wrong. Are there any breeds that are less suitable as companion animals than others? My experience with birds has mostly been with parrots and while I don't want something nearly as needy, I would like a pigeon that seeks my attention to a degree. Trainability would also be nice.

I've been looking into Lahores since they remind me of home (I'm Kurdish and we have a lot back in Kurdistan, making sense since our territory overlaps with what was Persia) and I hear they're well known for being gentle, but back home people usually keep them outside, so I don't know if they're suitable for indoors.

Thanks!


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

I can't speak to breed as much (I have a typical feral pigeon and a tippler), but my rescuer told me that birds with physical limitations (partial sight loss, inability to fly, etc.) make the best indoor pets (they won't get as itchy to explore/escape as a typical pigeon and they do pretty well with the predictability of living inside). She also told me that these birds tend to bond to their owners more because they are a little more dependent (both of my birds have partial sight-loss, and they are both very docile). Best of luck!


----------



## Mr Nobody (Mar 18, 2021)

emw0 said:


> I can't speak to breed as much (I have a typical feral pigeon and a tippler), but my rescuer told me that birds with physical limitations (partial sight loss, inability to fly, etc.) make the best indoor pets (they won't get as itchy to explore/escape as a typical pigeon and they do pretty well with the predictability of living inside). She also told me that these birds tend to bond to their owners more because they are a little more dependent (both of my birds have partial sight-loss, and they are both very docile). Best of luck!


Thanks for your input! Are there any breeds that naturally have these limitations? I think I remember reading that Kings have limited flying and parlor rollers don't fly at all. Thanks!


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

My tamest, most laid back pigeon is a blind feral. Everyone else prefers to live outside in the flock, even if they’re imprinted. My fantails are probably the chillest breed I have, the king pigeons are actually fairly territorial and fly just fine in the aviary (and use their size to body slam others off of perches). Homers can be high strung, but my rollers and high flyers are comparable to ferals. I’ve had all sorts living indoors at various times; they all adjust. The ones that were hand raised were more interested in human company.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Love bootface's answer! I sadly have no idea about different breeds (but I just learned a few new things from the comment above). I also just learned that parlor rollers were bred not to fly (thanks for spreading the knowledge, OP), but I always wanted one just to see it flip. Hopefully others will also come to weigh in and give direction on the right path for an indoor bird!


----------



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

Lahore/afghan would be a fantastic choice in my opinion. They are one of the more laid back breeds for sure. 

I keep archangels indoors and they are definitely more skittish, but it's rarely an issue. One time my little tame buddy got spooked and flew right into my face <smoooosh>. And he's clipped things before while flying erratically when spooked. He'll also flip around in the air like some kind of indoor roller/tumbler. Very odd when he does it. But he's got pretty good control mostly. 

I feel like jacobins are one of the meanest breeds. Probably cuz they can't see half of what's going on around them with that ridiculous "fur coat" they are always wearing.


----------

